# "Tell Tale" dashboard indicator light.



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

Our Starspirit is fitted with a tow bar.
We had not used the van for about 10 days and when we went to go out in it yesterday we found that the dashboard "Tell Tale" lamp, for telling you that your indicators are working correctly on your trailer, was lit.
Pretty sure it was not on when the van was last parked.
All vehicle lights seem to be working correctly.
Does anyone have any ideas why this light has come on?
The light stayed on all the time that we were out.
Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it could be that the wiring for the towbar has got some gunge in it and something is shorting? 
Heading through France last March, we noiticed a buzzing sound coming from the rear of the vehicle - I checked everything and even disconnected the step switch in case it was that. After a while and some help from a French guy on an aire it was traced to the junction box for the towing electrics - it was so badly gunged up that the PCB was corroded and the warning buzzer was sounding. We disconnected it and all OK. (good job I don't tow a car / trailer!) :roll:


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Tell Tale dashboard inidcator light.*

I was recommended to contact Auto Solutions Ltd at Hailsham (07967614637) and took the van over there today.
The problem was resolved by a very hard working technician.
Whoever had fitted the towbar in the first place had run a lead for the Tell Tale light along the bottom of the van and the wire was corroded and split in two places. Also it had not been fused.
The wire had very little support and was just hanging in the engine compartment very close to the exhaust.
It has now been replaced and runs through supported conduit.
I must really praise Auto Solutions whom I understand do a lot of work in the area for motor caravan dealers.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for the heads up for an auto electrician in this area.

cabby


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Tell Tale Dashboard Indicator Light*

Auto Solutions do have a mobile service but they suggested that it would be easier if I went to their premises.
I understand that they do work for Marquis, Caravan Tech, Stewart Mouland and other local dealers.
I really was impressed at how hard the technician worked and the way he worked in a very logical analysing way to trace the fault.
They were recommended to me by Rossett's in Worthing who, although Mercedes dealers, carry out the MOT and servicing on our Peugeot.


----------

